# beginner questions



## csxmandave (Dec 24, 2012)

Hello everyone,
I'm new to the train forum, I"m also new to model trains. I expect I"ll be having a few questions along the way. I have a 4x8 table setup an a simple layout. I expect to add to the layout very soon. Its a dc train an I was wondering. 
#1 can I run 2 engines at the same time hooked together to pull my train? 
#2 how many cars can a single engine pull without burning up the engine? 
any help an tips would be much appericated,
dave


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Hi Dave, welcome to the forum.

Tell us more about the engines, it makes a big difference. I'm assuming HO from the DC comment. I've pulled 53 cars with my O-gauge locomotives without an issue, so I don't think you'll burn up any decent locomotive on a 4x8 layout.


----------



## csxmandave (Dec 24, 2012)

Hi John,
Thanks for the welcome.
One engine is the csx #618 that came with the walthers trainline rtr set. You are correct on the HO scale. 
The other is a walthers EMD GP9M loco. csx #890 931-105. I replaced all the black track with the gray N/S and added a turnout that splits into two parking sections. I ditched the original cars from the set an have 4 Bachmann 17501"s "Ho 56"ACF center flow hoppers. ( ) I also have 4 Bachmann 17618s "HO 40" Quad hoppers. (coal)

I found these layouts that would make things simple for a beginner with gray EZ track http://www.thortrains.net/marx/funlayez2.html

I"d like to have a power plant since I spent quiet a few years in them doing turbine mant across the country. I"d also like a coal mine, so I can haul coal from the mine to the power plant. Not sure what the 56" center flow hoppers haul, but I assume concrete or grain? Of course it has to have a church ! Then whatever else I can squeeze in.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Looks like a good start. I'd consider laying out what you'd like to do for yours and posting a graphic in the Layout Design Forum, you'll get lots of comments and suggestions.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

You're on the right track with quality stuff...just think about what exactly it is you wish to model before you pull the trigger on eBay...:thumbsup:

The two biggest stumbling blocks for newcomers is quality of equipment and direction of modeling, I think you'll do well...welcome to the forum.:thumbsup:


----------

